# Rocket/Helios



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

It is six years since my setup went through any kind of major change. So with my Mazzer having found a new home, here is my coffee corner as of last week. No doubt scope for additional toys (a dedicated hoover might be an idea) but otherwise now very settled.


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Love the look of that brush. Do you use it for cleaning out the PF post shot?

May I ask where you sourced it?


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

Yes, that's probably the most frequent use I make of it. As for where I got it... Hmm... It was just happenchance: I was in East London somewhere not too distant from the city. It was a nice place selling 2nd hand commercial equipment as well as coffee and various bits and pieces. I got the knock box there at the same time. I will have to do some digging... perhaps another member will make the connection before I've worked out the answer, but I will revert if I csn find it.


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

Got there. It was Doppio in Shoreditch. The website does still have those brushes, albeit with blue bristles for some random reason... I drilled the handle of mine and put a length of leather offcut through it because at the time I was hanging all my cleaning stuff off hooks somewhere.


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks. Have checked it out. Can't help but think it looks like a loo brush now they've changed the bristles 🤦‍♂️


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

That portafilter looks nearly at 4 o'clock!

I like the brush too :classic_ninja:


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That scale... does it fit under the group, on the drip tray, with a mug on top? 

Nice setup!


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That scale... does it fit under the group, on the drip tray, with a mug on top?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Which one?? ???? Yes, I know, I once did a bread making class at a bakery in Sussex and was much taken with the big scales they used. I bought a small version for the same purpose but found that it also happened to take my portafilter. I should probably find something less 'bready' but I have four coffee scales already...


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

B-Roadie said:


> Thanks. Have checked it out. Can't help but think it looks like a loo brush now they've changed the bristles 🤦‍♂️


 Yes I thought the blue bristles were a bit random. Wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## Groke (Aug 19, 2016)

Great setup, and that Helios looks proper smart. Been eyeing them up myself but my grinder has to go under a fairly low cupboard so think I'd struggle even with a tiny hopper.


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

That Helios is something I'm considering but probably will have to wait until I can get it second hand. Lovely setup btw


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks! Mine was - I believe - in the first batch to arrive in the UK so you might have a bit of a wait for a second hand Helios, particularly if they are very largely heading into commercial use. Unless something emerges to cause them to become unpopular there (I can't think what) I'd expect them all to do long service. Although the 'form factor' is slightly more conventional than the Helios you might have more luck finding a used Atom or Olympus if you get desperate.


----------

